# Is teleworking popular in Australia?



## 4damle0 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I have read several articles about teleworking (aka telecommuting or remote working) in Australia and realized that, several years ago, it was gaining momentum over there. Therefore, I was wondering whether the trend has reversed since or it’s getting more popular.

In the US, some CEO’s of companies like Yahoo! have decided to do away with telecommuting and asked their staff to come back to the office instead of working from a remote location (usually at home). Is that happening in Australia? Are companies/employees becoming more or less interested in teleworking? How easy is it to get a full-time teleworking job in Australia these days?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Max_Walker (Jan 18, 2019)

without bagging a solid experience, it is impossible to land a telecommuting job anywhere in Australia and beyond.


----------

